# Poem: My First Love



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

*My First Love:hug:*

*The Four-Legged Dream,

More Perfect n' a Dove,

Very Divine,

True love, true love,

Beloved Equine of Mine*

-monkeyleap


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Aw that's really cute.


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

Cute poem.


----------

